# Hi everyone. Im new



## blu808 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi everyone. Im new here to the forum.
My name is Luke. I am 23 and live in the san jose area.
I have a black long haired cat that my friend gave to me, and she is my best friend. 

Looking to gather some usefull info here on this great site.
I will get some pics of my cat (manji) soon. Heres some of me for now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome - can't wait for pictures of Manji!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome aboard, Luke!


----------



## blu808 (Dec 18, 2006)

This is the only pic i can currently find. I will get more later.

She is the typical black cat with green eyes. She also has very long hair.
Her attitude is also very strange, and she thinks she can talk.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful picture of her eyes!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn 

That lady looks like Lyinda Hogan


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum Luke! Yep, that sure does look like Mrs. Hogan :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## blu808 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

That is Mrs. Hogan.
I race with her son Nick.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Luke! Your cat has to be beautiful; he has beautiful eyes, and I just happen to love black cats! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

blu808 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> That is Mrs. Hogan.
> I race with her son Nick.


Haha! Wow that's awesome, I watch their show :lol: 
Its a small world hmm


----------



## blu808 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yea they are cool people.

Thanks for the replies. Hope to see you all out there.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, can't wait to see more pics of Manji!


----------



## blu808 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok here are some. Sorry about the quality. It was from my camera phone.

















[/img]


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's so cute, the look on her face is so sweet!


----------



## blu808 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks. Does anyone know what kind of cat she is?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She looks like a black domestic longhair to me. If she doesn't have papers then she's not a specific breed.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

She's a beauty!


----------

